# Want



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Windows 8 will be microsoft's first full true touch operating system. This week they announced Surface, a MS branded tablet.


----------



## Temple (May 25, 2012)

When is it coming out to the general public?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I wouldn't get it until 9 comes out. Windows always suck when with their 1st release. let them get the bugs out 1st.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I played with the RC software on a hp slate and it was nice. MS has a very good touch OS, and have been at it since the Zune, and phone so this isn't their first actual touch os. 

There are some standard windows machines x86, running new intel processors coming out at the same time as the arm tablets like the ipad and various androids. Difference is programs will work as always without the need to download some silly app. 

Having a keyboard, usb ports and video really changes how you can use a tablet.


----------



## wellsronald18 (Jun 11, 2012)

It’s good to hear this, Now everything we need is just touch (not click) away.


----------

